# Washington DC/DMV



## happilymismatched (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone here live in or around the DC area?

Lately I've been feeling really frustrated with trying to make connections/develop relationships with all of the non-SA people around here. So I figured I should try to meet up with people who are more like me. Any takers?


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I live about 40 minutes from DC. I would totally love to have a meetup at some point. I don't have a car or my license yet, but I will have both by the end of next month.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

im a DMV person!


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm about 20-30 minutes away from dc


----------



## happilymismatched (Mar 19, 2012)

Yay! We should definitely plan a meetup. Would you all be down for coming into the city?


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

im in!


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I wouldn't mind spending some time in dc.


----------



## lonelythinker (Feb 8, 2011)

happilymismatched said:


> Anyone here live in or around the DC area?
> 
> Lately I've been feeling really frustrated with trying to make connections/develop relationships with all of the non-SA people around here. So I figured I should try to meet up with people who are more like me. Any takers?


I live in northen Virginia but i won't have a car till next year but we can chat on here if anyone wants to feel free to message me.I'll add you as a friend.


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

I live about 20 minutes from DC too!


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I would looove to go to DC. I don't know how I will feel about driving there, but we shall see. Any suggestions on a date? I doubt I could do the meetup any time next month.


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

im in too!!


----------



## Fireo98765 (Jul 28, 2012)

I live in NOVA and am about 10 minutes away from DC.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

how about sometime in early september? i'll be out of town labor day weekend; maybe the weekend after that?


----------



## Fireo98765 (Jul 28, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> how about sometime in early september? i'll be out of town labor day weekend; maybe the weekend after that?


Going back to college on the 20th of August.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd be down for September 8th or 9th. Hopefully I'll be a decent driver by then haha.


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll be back at school by then too unfortunately


----------



## PennyDreadful (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm close. I'd like to join.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Tu Cielo said:


> I'd be down for September 8th or 9th. Hopefully I'll be a decent driver by then haha.


lol, you might want to bring a gps if your planing to drive in dc


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> lol, you might want to bring a gps if your planing to drive in dc


Lol yeah I'm planning on it. Every time I've been to DC it looked so complicated to drive in.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

and leave realllly early so you have enough time to find a parking spot!


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Will do. This is pretty exciting. I really hope this works out for everyone. It sucks that some of you are going away for college next month. I'm kinda glad that I'm commuting to school.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

I met with a small bunch of SASers last year. We went to Ruby Tuesday's at Westfield Wheaton (Maryland). However, we never met again, which is sad because I thought they were all nice people.

Let's have a meetup soon. I suggest Downtown Silver Spring. There are a few good restaurants and it has decent parking (free on the weekends) and is Metro-accessible.

Oh, and does anyone around here do anime cons? I need a con buddy for Anime USA.


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

jmoop said:


> I met with a small bunch of SASers last year. We went to Ruby Tuesday's at Westfield Wheaton (Maryland). However, we never met again, which is sad because I thought they were all nice people.
> 
> Let's have a meetup soon. I suggest Downtown Silver Spring. There are a few good restaurants and it has decent parking (free on the weekends) and is Metro-accessible.
> 
> Oh, and does anyone around here do anime cons? I need a con buddy for Anime USA.


i have never been to an anime con but i have been wanting to so badly for a long time, i just have nobody to go with!

it would be awesome to meet up with anyone else from the area as well, i am friends with 2 people i met on here that live near me  i will have to keep an eye on this thread


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

jmoop said:


> I met with a small bunch of SASers last year. We went to Ruby Tuesday's at Westfield Wheaton (Maryland). However, we never met again, which is sad because I thought they were all nice people.
> 
> Let's have a meetup soon. I suggest Downtown Silver Spring. There are a few good restaurants and it has decent parking (free on the weekends) and is Metro-accessible.
> 
> Oh, and does anyone around here do anime cons? I need a con buddy for Anime USA.


downtown silver spring might be a nice alternative to DC proper. much easier to find parking.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

plus its super close to where i live. so im a bit biased :b


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd be down to go to Silver Spring instead, since it's a bit closer to me than DC. I'd love to go to an anime convention. I've always wanted to go to Otakon, but I've never been able to. Guess I'll have to wait till next year.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

when do people want to meet up? i really want to get something together. even if its just a few of us.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

does anyone want to get a coffee or a couple of drinks in downtown SS this weekend??


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

There's a Starbucks. The restaurants I like there are Red Lobster, Macaroni Grill and Copper Canyon Grill. There's also a Ben and Jerry's/Coldstone Creamery, a Panera and a Chinese food buffet.

I would like to go, but I have limited time this Saturday.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

thats ok, we dont have to do this weekend. it was just a suggestion. is there a better time that would work for everyone?


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

I still want this to happen. How about Saturday September 8?


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

if its in the evening. im going to ocean city the night before but should be back by late afternoon/evening.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm thinking it can start in the afternoon and go on until whenever. I am willing to host and I don't have anything else planned that day so far.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

where do you want the meetup to be? bar? something else?


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

I suggest Macaroni Grill. It's visible from the Georgia Ave side and when you're coming in from Wayne Ave. or Fenton Street, so it's pretty easy to find. There's a frozen yogurt store across the way from there.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

bump. Anyone still interested in getting a meetup together?


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

meee!!!!!


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Yaaayyy!!! Any ideas?


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I'am. 
I can go to DC, Alexandria or Arlington. I do hate drive there though when there's traffic so a time where there are not many people would be good. I've been to Silver Spring, but have never driven there..so idk. It's also a bit far away, but I may be willing to go.. I really need some more friends and some cool people to get to know and work on my social anxiety.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm tired of having no friends =/ I've been to Silver Spring a few times, but never driven there, as I don't yet have my license. My sister would probably be willing to drive me there whenever we get a meetup date set.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, hopefully there will be a date soon.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Is this still happening?


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

Im from the DMV. Northern VA to be exact. Im a little late to this thread, but I would be interested in any meetup that is going on. I need to make some friends in this area.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> Is this still happening?


It is...but it isn't. No one has really put out a date yet or decided where to go. I'm sure everyone wants to have a meetup, there just hasn't been much planning.

Would a meetup on a friday work for everyone? I'm off most fridays and I usually work late on saturdays and sundays. Maybe we could do it the friday before Thanksgiving or the one after? I'm not sure where everyone would be cool with going. Some people mentioned somewhere Silver Spring, which I wouldn't object to.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Tu Cielo said:


> It is...but it isn't. No one has really put out a date yet or decided where to go. I'm sure everyone wants to have a meetup, there just hasn't been much planning.
> 
> Would a meetup on a friday work for everyone? I'm off most fridays and I usually work late on saturdays and sundays. Maybe we could do it the friday before Thanksgiving or the one after? I'm not sure where everyone would be cool with going. Some people mentioned somewhere Silver Spring, which I wouldn't object to.


Friday afternoons work well for me


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm from northern MD. I've never been to one of these meetups before, but I'm really interested in going to one (feeling too lonely). So do a bunch of different people just meet up and hang out? Also, would anyone be able to recommend a good therapist in the DC area or MD?


----------



## wilsongirl (Nov 7, 2012)

*Grew Up in Potomac Maryland*

Happened upon this post. I grew up outside DC in Potomac (no, we werent rich!!! It was "country" in the 50's and 60's.) Stuck here in Florida now, and miss my old stomping ground. I know its changed horribly but I still miss it all. Anyone know the Potomac'Rockville area well?


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Nesa said:


> I'm from northern MD. I've never been to one of these meetups before, but I'm really interested in going to one (feeling too lonely). So do a bunch of different people just meet up and hang out? Also, would anyone be able to recommend a good therapist in the DC area or MD?


What part of maryland? I know two in greenbelt in pg county, I could pm them to you if you want.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Bump! I don't want this thread to die.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't die on me now thread!










Breath!


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

^^^ Lol. So I'm thinking that since the semester is almost over, it would be the perfect time to have a meetup during the break. What do you all think?


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

Tu Cielo said:


> ^^^ Lol. So I'm thinking that since the semester is almost over, it would be the perfect time to have a meetup during the break. What do you all think?


I agree. I'm in school right now but I'll be home later this week so I would love to have a meet up!


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

What if we scheduled something during new years weekend?


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

Sounds good! And if anyone wants to hang out more one-on-one before then to see a movie, get lunch or whatever I'm def down . Meeting all at once in a group can be a bit intimidating lol.


----------



## DMart (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm Darren and I just moved to the DMV (Arlington, VA). I've been looking around since last week for a fairly recent thread to reply to so it's good to see this has been updated an hour ago!

I just created this account but I had a previous one for about 3 years, so I apologize that my account looks so empty - I'm still updating it.

I just moved to D.C. for work - from Miami where I went to school and also participated in 3 meetups, so I've got experience in this. Only thing is, all 3 were one-on-one, awkward, and there was no follow-up. I find it's usually the case that fairly populated regions will make futile attempts at meetups in the form of pages-long threads like this one.

That said, I hope something works out, and I'm down to attend if one does.


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

nessersqt said:


> Sounds good! And if anyone wants to hang out more one-on-one before then to see a movie, get lunch or whatever I'm def down . Meeting all at once in a group can be a bit intimidating lol.


I would be up for lunch or whatever. Sometimes it is easier with a small group so there isn't periods of awkward silence or so many people you get pushed out of the conservation.



SicilianuAmericanu said:


> What if we scheduled something during new years weekend?


Works for me. What about everyone else?


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> What if we scheduled something during new years weekend?


I'd be down.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd be cool with New Years weekend as well. I just need to check my work schedule and I may or may not need someone to take one of my shifts.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Where would the location be?


----------



## vashy (Aug 8, 2010)

Happy New Years everyone. 

Hopefully we can do some kind of 2013 meetup sometime.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

really want this to happen!!!


----------



## waynew (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I just signed up today. Is a get together gonna happen?

wayne


----------



## bogo153 (Oct 29, 2012)

very interested in a meetup. I'm in northern virginia.


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

A nice handful of us have actually been able to get together to hang out and/or go to the www.meetup.com anxiety meetups. Anyone else interested in tagging along can pm me and I'll keep ya posted on the next time we plan on doing something. It really is much easier starting with smaller groups first  .


----------



## mw538 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey, anyone still meeting up in the DC area? I just found this page today.


----------



## mw538 (Feb 28, 2013)

I was looking in Meetup.com and only found the 'DC Social Anxiety Support Groups & Events.' Is that the one?


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

mw538 said:


> I was looking in Meetup.com and only found the 'DC Social Anxiety Support Groups & Events.' Is that the one?


There are "The Northern Va/MD/DC Shyness and Social Anxiety Meetup," "Make a Friend," and "Northern Virginia Anxiety & Panic Disorder" meetups as well as one from a separate site that meets every first and third Saturday.


----------



## mw538 (Feb 28, 2013)

Alright, cool. Thanks, nesser.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I just joined "The Northern Va/MD/DC Shyness and Social Anxiety Meetup", so I'm going to try to go to some of their meetups. Next week is my spring break, but I don't think it's the same as other universities'. So I dunno if anyone would be interested in meetup next week, but just throwing it out there.


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey, so I know this is kinda short notice, but a couple sasers and I were gonna hang out in Fairfax this Saturday (most likely catch a movie or go bowling) if anyone else can make it.


----------



## Fireo98765 (Jul 28, 2012)

Would it be possible to start something up again since the semester is done?


----------



## thekp (Mar 2, 2012)

in


----------



## Rosalind (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi. I'm new here. Anyone want to talk?


----------



## Rosalind (Aug 12, 2013)

I had my anxiety under control but over the past few weeks it's gotten BAD again. Anyone have any tips on reducing anxiety? Would more sleep help?


----------



## brownsas (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone still active here? I just joined SAS. If anyone would like to talk, get together, etc.


----------



## belu (Jul 17, 2014)

Bumping this thread. I'm in the area so....


----------



## betterinabook (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm in the DC area. Would love to talk with some people in the area.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*I'm Here..*

Anyone who lives in Maryland or D.C, send me a message I suppose.. that's if anyone would want to do a meetup, of course we'd have to do a chat to break the ice ..& also I guess there has to be some similar interests or something we connect on, I don't judge.. My life/background/experience isn't typical for one in my age range, so I'm not sure if anyone would put up with me.. anyways if you're willing, send me a PM


----------



## belu (Jul 17, 2014)

Let's put something together! I can meet sometime after August 8th cause I'm moving then. I'm in VA but I'm guessing everyone wants to meet someone metro accessible and central right? Maybe Chinatown? 

I'm terrible at planning anything at all though. Maybe a quick lunch/dinner then a movie or something?


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sup - so I haven't been here in like, 3 months (basically the Mesozoic Age) so I'll add my own bump. Any other DMV SAers around? I'm down to arranging something.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am in Silver Spring Maryland, if that isnt too far away


----------

